
Microcredit was a hugely hyped solution to global poverty. What happened? - docker_up
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/1/15/18182167/microcredit-microfinance-poverty-grameen-bank-yunus
======
hopler
It was a marketing gimmick to get financing for local lenders. It was never
actually about you funding a specific person.

